# Hunting license in California



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am wanting to get my hunting license and I live in California. and I have no idea on how to go about obtaining one. 

What are the usual fees?
when does it expire?
what kind of classes will I be taking?
Are there guns I can and can't use?

I'm sure I'll have more question, but please help me out. My grand father is going hunting soon, and I would really like to go with him.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

most of your questions can be answered by looking at the website for the state wildlife management agency
here is the link
http://www.dfg.ca.gov/wildlife/hunting/


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello Reed

Just go to a local sporting goods store such as Big 5 and they'll help you out.

If you are new hunter that hasn't hunted before you'll need to take the hunter safety class. The store personnel can tell you how to register for the class.

They can give you a copy of the California hunting regulations. That will tell you prices for the license and stamps for various game animals.

Does your Grandfather know you want to come along? He being a hunter should already know the answers to all your questions. Will you be small game, or bird, or deer hunting? 

Will your Grandfather have a rifle or shotgun to give you for hunting? If you're 18 you can legally buy your own rifle or shotgun. A .22 rifle will cost about 200$. A basic shotgun will be ~300+$. A basic hunting rifle will cost 400+$. You can legally hunt with guns containing a plug so it can't shoot more than 3-5 rounds.


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

MichaelK! said:


> Hello Reed
> 
> Just go to a local sporting goods store such as Big 5 and they'll help you out.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will defiantly stop by the Big 5 up the road!

My grand father had too many guns to count, from .44 magnums to M14's, I'm sure he has a gun I could use! and I don't really want to put the burden on him to teach me all the hunting safety license information I need.


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

How will I know the 'hunting areas'?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

There is a map available with the zones. Some zones are lottery, while others you can just buy a deer tag.
A hunting license is $45.00 and I think about $25.00 per deer tag. Not sure the price for other tags, but you can follow the links given above.
The list of guns to use/not use is available, too. I am not an expert, but I use a rifle for deer.
There are classes available through your local Fish and Game- ask for a list of hunter safety instructors in your area.

(I am in Northern CA, too)


----------

